# Why does an engine blow????



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Im trying to research on the causes that makes an engine blow, and also the ways to avoid it
thanks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

water injestion.. (cold air intake sitting in a puddle, sucking up water) pre-detination (where the fuel explodes before the piston compresses all the way, this can break the crank/piston/rod/block) bad fuel injectors can cause lack of fuel causing and extremly lean mixture, making it alot hotter, and can actually cause your pistons to weld to the block, that would be KO for the engine... theres alot of reasons.. if you are scared about your car blow up.. dont modify it, and you should be ok.. with regular maintenence.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

My friend has a 97 200sx se-r and he was racing some civic and we were going like 65mph on third gear and was going to shift 4th but instead it went to 2nd gear and the tach went to 9000rpm and the engine didnt blow, this was about a year ago about 13000 miles ago and the car hasnt had any problems. what kind of damage do u think it might have been done?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

maybe... valve adjustment could be needed... but the pistons and all that are probably still good.. any "over revving" type incodents are usually head related, so it could be a camshaft/valve/valve spring that could have been damaged, but if you dont notice a clicking when your engine idles, get the rev limiter off, and enjoy the high revving of 9000.. lol.. i wouldnt suggest it without a new head though.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *My friend has a 97 200sx se-r and he was racing some civic and we were going like 65mph on third gear and was going to shift 4th but instead it went to 2nd gear and the tach went to 9000rpm and the engine didnt blow, this was about a year ago about 13000 miles ago and the car hasnt had any problems. what kind of damage do u think it might have been done? *


Open up the valve cover and see if he broke the rocker arms or not. At that rpm, the rocker arms usually break. Not a good thing. I am surprised nothing happened. It must be a freak motor.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

thats what i thought!! i forgot to mention that this is the second time its happened!!! 
If the rocker arms are broken, does the car still run normal??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Not for long it won't.

Metal pieces roaming freely in your engine = hello replacement engine anytime soon. You better check it out before its too late, which it already is, assuming that the rocker arms did break.

If this is the second time this has happened, I'm sure the engine probably took a big hit, especially in the head/valvetrain region. It may work fine for now, but you'll never know when it just quits working. I suggest that you *DO* look inside.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

do u hear anything weird when the engine is on??

Where are the rocker arms located?
What are we looking for??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It should be a grinding-like noise, only worse. Rocker arms are right with the cams. You'll know if anything is broken. All you have to do is remove your VC and look. Have an FSM or something handy to help you see what you're looking at.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

oh ok, so do the rocker arms break at the time of the incident or do they break with time? because his car sounds normal, no grinding noise at all. by the way thanks for your replies


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

They break when you take them way beyond redline. I have a 170k mile motor, and all that has gone bad yet on it is the timing chain tensioner and one of my injectors. SR20s are a strong motor, provided you don't go deep into redline. 

I still recommend that you open 'er her and look, just to make sure. Trust me, you don't want bad news at the wrong time.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

we're gonna go ahead and open it up to see what we find,do u think that it is normal for the car to be riding fine with no problems after a little more than a year , or is this some kind of freak engine


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I believe it is a freak engine, or your friend got REALLY lucky.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

im sorry im asking so many questions, but i have to translate all this info for him and this is new to me. 
GOD forbid the rocker arms are damaged but if thats the case are the rocker arms easy to fix. Do the local discount auto part carry these pieces or is it a dealer only item?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its a dealer-only item I'm afraid. To get the best deal, call Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan (http://www.mossyperformance.com). Talk to him directly, and mention to him that you're a forum member in order to receive a discount on parts. He is a really awesome guy. I have dealt with him a few times, and I can tell you that he is a really honest businessman to deal with.


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

A big reason Engine's blow or Cease to live any longer is due to Neglence of not putting oil in an engine.

Thus on my part, I failed to put oil in my engine and got the end result. A blown engine, anybody care to see a video?

*DEAD TOPIC... Ooops.*


----------

